# Grand Diplome Cooking Course Encyclopedia



## musicbrass (Aug 14, 2012)

I inherited these from my mother.  We bought these during the 70's when a friend's father was a novice Britannica Encyclopedia salesman and these books were part of what he sold.  They are great.  Start with the glossary index in order to find the recipes.  It is also a glossary/dictionary for culinary terms and procedures.  The other volumes will take you step by step on everything from trussing a turkey to whipping egg whites.


----------

